
Ask HN: How many times has the “user” type been implemented? - miguelrochefort
We probably will never know, yet it doesn&#x27;t matter. I think most people would agree that it&#x27;s &quot;too many&quot;, and that&#x27;s the point I&#x27;m trying to make.<p>How come are we so quick to look for libraries and modules in the name of code reuse, yet we still reimplement common models&#x2F;types&#x2F;classes over and over again?
======
Rannath
Because trivial stuff is trivial. looking for a library is more work than
implementing a trivial type.

